# Ein Gaming Stuhl muss her



## xlacherx (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, 

in der Sufu hab ich leider nicht wirklich was gefunden. 

Also ich bin am überlgen, was ich mir zu  Weihnachten schenken lassen kann  Beim rumschauen bin ich dann auf die Idee "Gaming Stuhl" gestoßen. 
Natürlich gibt es sehr viele davon auf dem Markt. 
Preislich würde ich sagen so bis 300€. 

Ich hab mich jetzt schonmal etwas umgesehn, und bin auf mehrere gekommen. 

Gefallen würde mir bis jetzt z.B. einer von AKRACING:
http://www.computersportsitze.de/category,001,372,akracing-ml-1174.html

In einem Test wurde dann der hier empfohlen
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...=B0056YNWVO&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwcorycidesd-21

Hat jeman von euch sowas zuhause, und kann mir was Empfehlen? Bei einem Stuhl für 300€ möchte ich halt schon was vernünftiges haben. 

mfg


----------



## wooty1337 (1. Dezember 2014)

Maxnomic wäre auch noch eine Alternative.

http://www.needforseat.de/shop/index.php

Die Gaming Stühle sehen für mich irgendwie alle gleich aus und scheinen ein und das selbe Modell einfach nur umgelabelt zu sein


----------



## tripod (1. Dezember 2014)

hi,

ich kann dir die stühle von fk empfehlen.
hab seit einigen monaten selbst einen 

http://www.fk-shop.de/Sportsitze-Gurte/Sportsitz-Buerostuhl/
(bisschen runterscrollen)

sehe grad, dass die wohl auch grad etwas billiger sind, als zu den zeitpunkt, wo ich gekauft hab


----------



## MatzeRRR (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe zwar keinerlei Erfahrung mit solch einem Stuhl, jedoch finde ich, dass die Armlehnen nicht gerade bequem aussehen.
Bei meinem Stuhl habe ich Wert darauf gelegt, dass er gepolsterte Armlehnen hat. Gerade bei längeren Zockabenden ist das echt von Vorteil.
Ich habe meinen damals in einem Möbelhaus gekauft. Dort kann man wenigstens Probesitzen machen, dies fällt bei einer Onlinebestellung ja weg 

Für mich ist sind solche Stühle nichts, schon gar nicht zu solch einem Preis. Da bekommt man echt günstigere und gute in einem Möbelhaus.

Dies soll also nur ein Rat sein in Bezug auf die Armlehnen 

Gruß
MatzeRRR


----------



## ColorMe (1. Dezember 2014)

Kurze Frage an die Leute mit solchen Stühlen: Wirken auf euch seitliche G-Kräfte oder warum benutzt ihr solche Stühle?
Sicherlich ist es Geschmackssache ob man diese Teile hübsch findet (was wohl trotzdem sehr unwahrscheinlich bei Leuten ist, welche nicht mehr im Kinderzimmer wohnen ), ABER man sollte sich vielleicht die Frage stellen wie lang man täglich auf solch einem Stuhl sitzt. Sind es täglich mehrere Stunden, würde ich an eurer Stelle lieber darüber nachdenken etwas hochwärtiges und vorallem ergonomisches zu kaufen. Sicherlich klingen 600€ für einen Stuhl erstmal viel, jedoch verbringt man ja als Gamer auch eine gewisse Zeit auf diesem und da möchte man sicherlich nur ungern eine Fehlhaltung bei einnehmen.

Aus diesem Grund kann ich jedem hier nur raten großen Abstand von sollchen Stühlen zu nehmen und lieber einen Bürostuhl zu kaufen, welcher für längeres sitzen ausgelegt ist und sich somit auch frei einstellen lässt. Bei diesem (sorry) Kinderschrott ist ja das Einstellen der Höhe des Sitzes und der Armlehnen schon mit das höchste der Gefühle. Bei manchen kann man ja auch irgendwelche komischen Kissen befestigen, welches auch nicht sonderlich hilfreich ist. Ich kann da Firmen wie Kinnarps, Westaro, Sedus oder Dauphin nur sehr empfehlen.


----------



## TammerID (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem den Maxnomic Dominator gekauft. http://www.needforseat.de/shop/pro-gaming--office/maxnomic-dominator-black.php
Davor hatte ich immer welche aus dem Möbelhaus und die sind halt entsprechend nach einem Jahr durch gesessen.

Einschätzung zum Dominator Black:
Sehr gute Verabeitung (Metallfusskreuz)
4D Armlehnen
Die Stühle sind sogar ergonomischer als die auf der Arbeit 
Sehr guter Halt durch Seitenstabilität
Besonders klasse finde ich die Rückenlehnenverstellung per Hebel. Dazu noch die Wippsperre rausnehmen und man kann fast auf dem Stuhl liegen 
Dieser Stuhl ist eindeutig zum Sitzen. Mal im Schneidersitz drauf rumlungern ist schwer, da auf Oberschenkel Höhe weitere Erhöhungen sind. Halt Vergleichbar mit einem Sportsitz für Autos.

Wenn Du dich von den Vorteilen überzeugen möchtest: http://www.needforseat.de/maxnomic/index.html
Da werden die Keyfeatures genannt und auch ein Vergleich zwischen Maxnomic und einem Noname Stuhl herangezogen. Außerdem wenn Du da aus der Nähe kommst kannst Du auch dort hinfahren und die Stühle Probesitzen.

Ob man wirklich gepolsterte Armlehnen braucht kommt eigentlich darauf an ob deine Arme komplett auf dem Tisch liegen oder nicht. Ich persönlich nutze die Armlehnen so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2014)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Leute mit solchen Stühlen: Wirken auf euch seitliche G-Kräfte oder warum benutzt ihr solche Stühle?
> Sicherlich ist es Geschmackssache ob man diese Teile hübsch findet (was wohl trotzdem sehr unwahrscheinlich bei Leuten ist, welche nicht mehr im Kinderzimmer wohnen ), ABER man sollte sich vielleicht die Frage stellen wie lang man täglich auf solch einem Stuhl sitzt. Sind es täglich mehrere Stunden, würde ich an eurer Stelle lieber darüber nachdenken etwas hochwärtiges und vorallem ergonomisches zu kaufen. Sicherlich klingen 600€ für einen Stuhl erstmal viel, jedoch verbringt man ja als Gamer auch eine gewisse Zeit auf diesem und da möchte man sicherlich nur ungern eine Fehlhaltung bei einnehmen.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund kann ich jedem hier nur raten großen Abstand von sollchen Stühlen zu nehmen und lieber einen Bürostuhl zu kaufen, welcher für längeres sitzen ausgelegt ist und sich somit auch frei einstellen lässt. Bei diesem (sorry) Kinderschrott ist ja das Einstellen der Höhe des Sitzes und der Armlehnen schon mit das höchste der Gefühle. Bei manchen kann man ja auch irgendwelche komischen Kissen befestigen, welches auch nicht sonderlich hilfreich ist. Ich kann da Firmen wie Kinnarps, Westaro, Sedus oder Dauphin nur sehr empfehlen.



"Gefällt mir"
Leider ist der Knopf dafuer momentan verbuggt.

Verstehe auch nicht was an diesen Stuehlen so toll sein soll.
Weil das "Gaming" "Racing" "insert random Marketingnamen" sein soll?
Brauch ich jetzt auch einen "FPS-Shooter"-Stuhl, einen "MMO"-Stuhl und einen "Excel"-Stuhl, oder was auch ich jetzt gerade mache?
Seltsamerweise werden gerade von Usern aus solchen Foren wie diesem hier, Produkte die als "Gaming", oder was auch immer, ausgewisen sind eher belaechelt.
Aber gerade diese Stuehle erfreuen sich groeßer werdender Beliebtheit.

Die Feautres und der Vergleich zu Nonamestuehlen, was *TammerID* verlinkt hat, kann man halten was man will von.
Wenn die Dinger so toll sind, wieso gibts nur 24 Monate Gewaehrleistung?
Sedus gibt soviel ich weis 5 Jahre, und natuerlich Ersatzteillieferung moeglich, ich muss nicht gleich den ganzen Stuhl wegschmeissen.

Bei Produkten wie Kopfhoerern und Stuehlen finde ich, sollte man auf jeden Fall selbst direkt testen.


----------



## Moerli_me (1. Dezember 2014)

Bin da ganz auf der Seite von Verminaard und ColorMe, ein guter Bürostuhl kostet auch seinen Preis.

Mein Problem bei der Sache ist das ich nicht weiß wo man solche Stühle auch testen kann. Würde irsinnig gerne mal ein paar Stunden auf allen möglichen Stühlen probesitzen bevor ich da mehrere hunderte € ausgebe.
Online hab ich da jetzt nicht viel ausmachen können, oft tut man sich ja schon schwer den Preis des Stuhls zu ermitteln. Wohl eher für Kunden bei denen der Preis nicht die Hauptrolle spielt und vor allem Unternehmen/Firmen. 

Bei Möbelhaus XY bekommt man ja generell nur Schrott der dir deinen Rücken ruiniert.

War jemand schon mal in einem gut sortierten Büromöbelhaus oder kann welche Empfehlen? Eventuell auch in Österreich? =D


----------



## xSauklauex (1. Dezember 2014)

Sind die "Gaming Stühle" echt so schei#### habe die mal an einem Stand probe gesessen und ich fand die irgendwie extrem Angenehm. 
http://www.testberichte.de/bueromoebel/2533/buerostuehle.html
Da spielen die ja auch vorne mit?


----------



## Moerli_me (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das die so "sch****" sind, aber es ging eher darum hervorzuheben, dass es WIRKLICHE Qualitätsstühle gibt.
Da kommts nicht drauf an ob der gemütlich ist wenn man sich mal draufsizt.
Sonder eher um 
- wie gemütlich ist er nach 8-10 Stunden sitzen
- die Möglichkeiten ihn individuell anzupassen (Höhenverstellung, Armlehnen in alle Richtungen, Rückenlehne verstellbar, ... und vieles mehr)
- die Haltbarkeit des Stuhls und die Verfügbarkeit der Ersatzteile und auch Jahrelange Garantie
- fördert der Stuhl richtiges sitzen, sodass man nicht irgendwann schwere Probleme davon bekommt

Klar das es ein wenig höhere Ansprüche bei diesem Thema gibt, immerhin sitzen viele Leute Stunden täglich auf ihren Sesseln und da geht es auch um die Gesundheit und da kann man sich schon die Frage stellen, gibt man jetzt 100€, 500€ oder mehr aus.

Und entschuldige dafür aber dieses Testberichteportal, welches du gepostet hast hat imho genau 0 Aussagekraft.


----------



## xSauklauex (1. Dezember 2014)

Kein Problem 

Spaß bei Seite bin halt kein Möbel Fachmann^^ aber hast schon recht. Man sagt ja gerne, wer billig zahlt , zahlt zwei mal 
Gibt schon schnieke Sessel


----------



## Khazar (1. Dezember 2014)

Habe mir mal den http://www.dxracer.com.de/art30_dxracer-burostuhl-oh-my0-nw.html bestellt, mal schauen wie er sich gegen einen durchgessesenen Mittelmaß-Bürostuhl schlägt.


----------



## xSauklauex (1. Dezember 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> Habe mir mal den http://www.dxracer.com.de/art30_dxracer-burostuhl-oh-my0-nw.html bestellt, mal schauen wie er sich gegen einen durchgessesenen Mittelmaß-Bürostuhl schlägt.



Bin gespannt


----------



## xlacherx (1. Dezember 2014)

Klar gibt es immer besser. Mir gefallen die "Gamin-Stühle" aber schon von der optik her recht gut. Und die Preisklasse wäre ja auch okay... sicher ist ein Stuhl für 1000€ besser, aber soviel will ich dann doch nicht ausgeben


----------



## Khazar (1. Dezember 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Klar gibt es immer besser. Mir gefallen die "Gamin-Stühle" aber schon von der optik her recht gut. Und die Preisklasse wäre ja auch okay... sicher ist ein Stuhl für 1000€ besser, aber soviel will ich dann doch nicht ausgeben



Also man kann hier sagen, das du sicherlich für den Preis etwas "ergonomerischeres"  finden könntest, aber die DX RACER sind, wie du ja schon meintest, optisch subjektiv sehr ansprechend, sind für ihre Preisklasse ergonomisch "OK" bis gut und qualitativ sehr hochwertig verbaut(wenn denn die Meinungen und Testberichte dazu stimmen).


----------



## xlacherx (1. Dezember 2014)

Naja bis jetzt hab ich so ein Ikea Teil, das sieht aus wie ne Schüsel... nach kurzer Zeit schlafen mir da aber die Hände ein, wenn ich sie auflege... und ergonomie... naja  man kann die höhe verstellen... Also fürs kurze sitzen, ist er okay, aber ab 2 Stunden oder mehr wird es schon ungemütlich. 

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den hier bestellt. 
http://www.needforseat.de/shop/pro-gaming--office/maxnomic-classic-pro.php

Sollte die nächsten Tage also bei mir ankommen, dann werde ich ihn Testen. Falls er nix ist, kann ich ihn ja wieder zurück schicken. 
In der Preisklasse ab 250€ kann man glaub nicht mehr viel falsch machen. 

mfg


----------



## Joker_54 (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir vor 5 Monaten auch einen Maxnomic Dominator geholt, nachdem ich ihn mal bei einem Kollegen progegesessen habe und kann nur sagen, dass sich das Upgrade von meinem ach so hoch angepriesenem Bürostuhl gelohnt hat (Beratung bei "Hochmeister"). Ich habe das Gefühl aufrechter und stabiler in dem Stuhl zu sitzen.

Was ich noch anmerken sollte: 
- Support bei NeedforSeat ist top, bei meinem besagten Kollegen ging eine Rolle kaputt, diese hat er als Ersatzteil von innerhalb einer Woche geliefert (Hier wird also nicht der ganze Stuhl getauscht, weil es keine Ersatzteile gibt)
- Das PU- (Kunst- ) Leder ist nicht jedermanns Sache, Ich finde es Ok, andere Leute bevorzugen Leder - Nur sind Stühle mit dem Komfort des Maxnomic Dominator aus Leder fast unbezahlbar


----------



## xSauklauex (1. Dezember 2014)

Kommt ja auch darauf an was du für nen Büro Stuhl hattest 
Wenn es so ein 0815 Stuhl war lohnt sich der wechsel schon 
Wie teuer war den dein Stuhl davor


----------



## Joker_54 (1. Dezember 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Kommt ja auch darauf an was du für nen Büro Stuhl hattest
> Wenn es so ein 0815 Stuhl war lohnt sich der wechsel schon
> Wie teuer war den dein Stuhl davor



Hatte diese Form, Vollleder und hat ~ 450 - 500€ gekostet, ganz genau weiß ich es nicht mehr. Marke könnte Viking gewesen sein? 
Also ist wirklich ein hochwertiger Stuhl gewesen, aber ich kann darauf einfach nicht bequem sitzen, weil mir der seitliche Halt fehlt


----------



## xSauklauex (1. Dezember 2014)

Hat er keine Armlehne gehabt? 
Das wäre mir auch zu Doof  hätte angst das ich runter falle


----------



## ColorMe (1. Dezember 2014)

Wenn dein Stuhl auch nur annähernd eine derartige Rückenlehne und Armablagen besessen hat, hat man dich schlicht und ergreifend über den Tisch gezogen. Wichtig sind unter anderem das man das Sitzkissen im Winkel und Länge frei einstellen kann. Diese 4D Armlehnen und möchtegern Lordoseeinstellung dieser "Racer" sind ganz nett aber nicht Ansatzweise vergleichbar.



> In der Preisklasse ab 250€ kann man glaub nicht mehr viel falsch machen.



Klar kann man das. Was sagt denn der Preis über die Qualität eines Stuhls aus? Nur weil ein Stuhl 1000€ kostet, heißt das nicht das er mehr als ein 50€ Stuhl bieten muss.



> aber soviel will ich dann doch nicht ausgeben



Und genau das ist unverständlich. Für Technik, Auto, Urlaub etc. ist der Deutsche bereit etliche Summen auszugeben. Aber bei Dingen worauf er den ganzen Tag sitz/liegt, wie ein Bett/Stuhl wird die Sparbremse eingelegt. Da kauft man sich doch lieber den neuesten Fernseher/Smartphone als seiner Gesundheit etwas gutes zu tun.


----------



## xSauklauex (1. Dezember 2014)

@ ColorMe​Was wäre denn so ein Stuhl bis ca 800 Euro der 1A ist  
Max. 1000 Euro. Habe nämlich Rücken Aua und nen 20 Euro billig Stuhl


----------



## ColorMe (1. Dezember 2014)

Ein guter Stuhl ist nur die halbe Miete. Diesen musst du auch noch richtig einstellen. Dabei hilft es durchaus ins Fachgeschäft zu gehen und sich beraten zu lassen. Gerade wenn du schon Rückenschmerzen hast, wäre es falsch dir irgendetwas zu empfehlen. Da solltest du dich erstmal ärztlich checken lassen. Für verschiedenste Leide gibt es auch verschiedenste Stühle. Ich selbst besitze jedoch einen Sedus black dot net zusammen mit dem passenden Tisch (ist unter anderem auf Stehhöhe ausfahrbar). Muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass ich wirklich viel Zeit am Rechner verbringe und meinen Tisch auch als Arbeitsplatz nutze. Im normalen Büro habe ich einen Drabert Salida. Dieser dürfte auch in etwa in das Budget von 800€ passen (selbst mit Zubehör - Kopfstütze). Am besten ist und bleibt es jedoch in ein Geschäft zu gehen und Probe zu sitzen. Das ist wie mit Kopfhörern. Die kauft man ja auch nicht "blind" sondern hört Probe.


----------



## xSauklauex (1. Dezember 2014)

Was wären den solche Geschäfte? 
Hat Segmüller sowas auch? 
Wohne in der nähe von Frankfurt


----------



## Verminaard (1. Dezember 2014)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Kopfhörern. Die kauft man ja auch nicht "blind" sondern hört Probe.



Sollte man nicht, aber wie ist die Realitaet?
"Welchen Beyer soll ich mir kaufen? DT770 880 oder 990?"

So siehsts aktuell gefuehlt aus in den "Kopfhoererberatungsthreads"


----------



## ColorMe (2. Dezember 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Was wären den solche Geschäfte?
> Hat Segmüller sowas auch?
> Wohne in der nähe von Frankfurt



Wohne in Österreich und kann damit nur schwer sagen was es bei dir in der Nähe gibt. Würde einfach mal nach Ergonomie/Ausstatter etc. googeln. Damit wird man häufig fündig. Ebenso wenn man die von mir erwähnten Marken googelt findet man sicherlich den ein oder anderen Laden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht, aber wie ist die Realitaet?
> "Welchen Beyer soll ich mir kaufen? DT770 880 oder 990?"
> 
> So siehsts aktuell gefuehlt aus in den "Kopfhoererberatungsthreads"



Ja so ist es leider. Das liegt aber auch nur daran, dass hier viel empfohlen/gesucht wird, weil man es irgendwo gelesen hat. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das viele User mit anderen Kopfhörern viel zufriedener wären als mit den Standardempfehlungen von Beyerdynamic hier im Forum. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch darauf hingewiesen, dass man bei einem Stuhl sich vom Fachmann beraten und Probesitzen sollte. Wäre ja nicht schön wenn man irgendwas bestellt und sich am Ende nur ärgert weil man sich nicht die Zeit nehmen oder paar Euro sparen wollte.


----------



## xSauklauex (2. Dezember 2014)

Ah ja ich schau dann mal 
http://www.wagner-wellness.com/cms/...rt=28&lang=1&cc=de&plzrng=60385&submit=Finden
Das hätte ich jetzt als erstes gefunden 
http://www.wagner-wellness.com/cms/front_content.php?idart=11&lang=1&serie=6&model=16
Da gäbe es sowas ungefähr 

Zu den Schreibtischen die man Hoch fahren kann. Muss man da auch was beachten?


----------



## Khazar (2. Dezember 2014)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Ja so ist es leider. Das liegt aber auch nur daran, dass hier viel empfohlen/gesucht wird, weil man es irgendwo gelesen hat. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das viele User mit anderen Kopfhörern viel zufriedener wären als mit den Standardempfehlungen von Beyerdynamic hier im Forum. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch darauf hingewiesen, dass man bei einem Stuhl sich vom Fachmann beraten und Probesitzen sollte. Wäre ja nicht schön wenn man irgendwas bestellt und sich am Ende nur ärgert weil man sich nicht die Zeit nehmen oder paar Euro sparen wollte.



Es muss doch auch nicht immer alles perfekt sein. Beim Bett habe ich nur das Beste vom Besten genommen, weil man da nicht viel falsch machen kann, wenn man nicht durchgehend Embryo spielt. Ich liege gerne drin und mag es wenn mein Körper sich dabei wohlfühlt und entspannt.

Aber beim Stuhl werde ich mich nur 50% der Zeit normal hinsetzen und deshalb ist Komfort und eine Vorstufe von Ergonomie vollkommen ausreichend für mich. Da mache ich lieber Pausen und Sport und habe den Monitor auf der richtigen Höhe. ^^

Beim Headset dasselbe, warum sollen die Leute unendlich Zeit aufwenden um ein perfektes Headset zu finden, wenn sie einfach nur ein gutes Klangerlebnis wollen, oder einfach nur Schritte gut orten können wollen?


----------



## ColorMe (2. Dezember 2014)

Naja die Qualität sollte stimmen. Dies ist aber nur notwendig wenn du wirklich sehr lang an diesem Platz verbleiben musst.
Noch zu den Stühlen: achte wirklich darauf das du ihn vollständig einstellen kannst.

Dazu gehört neben den Einstellungen für die Wirbelsäule eben auch, dass du den Sitz deiner Oberschenkellänge anpassen kannst (nach vorn ziehen und auch neigen). Oftmals werden nämlich angebliche medizinische Stühle nur teuer verkauft ohne wirklich diese Vielfalt zu bieten. Das sind dann eher Designerstühle.


----------



## xSauklauex (2. Dezember 2014)

Also die unter Sitzfläche das man diese separat von der Rückenlehne nach vorne verschieben kann?
Bei Schreibtischen was zu beachten die man Hoch/Runter fahren kann?


----------



## ColorMe (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja das meine ich damit. So kannst du das Sitzkissen an deine Oberschenkel anpassen. 

Beim Schreibtisch brauchst du eigentlich nichts großartig beachten. Ist ja auch nur ein Tisch den du per Steuerelement hoch und runter fahren kannst. Vielleicht auf das max. Belastungsgewicht achten, falls du extrem schwere Dinge auf deinem Schreibtisch stehen hast. Ansonsten würde ich das nicht als so gravierend einschätzen. Die ausfahrbare Höhe sollte natürlich auch nicht zu niedrig sein.


----------



## xSauklauex (2. Dezember 2014)

Mit 1.92 wird vll schwer aber mal sehen  Erstmal Danke


----------



## xlacherx (3. Dezember 2014)

So, 

heute ist mein Stuhl angekommen  ein Langzeittest gibts natürlich nocht nicht, da ich ihn zu Weihnachten bekomme.  Ich hab ihn nur aufgebaut um zu schauen, ob er von der größe her passt. der Aufbau ging recht Fix. Ist alles seht gut verarbeitet! 
Nach ca 15min. konnte ich mich dann mal kurz rein setzten. Der erste Eindruck war erstmal WOW !!!!! also wer mir da sagen will, das man darin nicht richtig sitzt oder ihn nicht richtig einstellen kann, der hat so einen Suhl noch nie getestet! Ich werde ihn definitiv behalten! 

Ein "Langzeittest" werde ich vllt nach Weihnachten schreiben 

Achja noch nebenbei... NeedforSeat gibt ja wohl nicht umsonst an, für welches Gewicht und welche Körpergröße die Stühle geeignet sind  Die denken sich da schon was dabei.


----------



## TammerID (3. Dezember 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> So,
> 
> heute ist mein Stuhl angekommen  ein Langzeittest gibts natürlich nocht nicht, da ich ihn zu Weihnachten bekomme.  Ich hab ihn nur aufgebaut um zu schauen, ob er von der größe her passt. der Aufbau ging recht Fix. Ist alles seht gut verarbeitet!
> Nach ca 15min. konnte ich mich dann mal kurz rein setzten. Der erste Eindruck war erstmal WOW !!!!! also wer mir da sagen will, das man darin nicht richtig sitzt oder ihn nicht richtig einstellen kann, der hat so einen Suhl noch nie getestet! Ich werde ihn definitiv behalten!
> ...



Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du anderer Meinung gewesen wärst


----------



## TAMiiNATOR (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich komme mit meinem IKEA Stuhl übrigens sehr gut zu recht  Friberg z.B  zockt auch mit dem


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (12. Juni 2017)

Ich überlege momentan auch den Kauf eines Gamingstuhls, da mein Jetziger nur zu Nackenschmerzen führt (Alumedic 10 von Wagner...........absolute Katastrophe).

Wichtig wäre mir dabei, dass man die Rückenlehne in "jeder" Position feststellen kann und der Kopf im Nacken gestützt wird beim Zurücklehnen, ohne das dabei der Hals nach vorne gedrückt wird. Zudem soll er vom Sitz her für etwas breitere Personen geeignet sein .

Bei meinem alten Stuhl wippe ich entweder permanent vor und zurück oder sitze komplett fest aufrecht, wobei ich dabei immer wieder auf dem Sitz nach vorne rutsche, da der leicht abgewinkelt ist und mit dem unteren Rücken dann ungestützt in der Luft hänge. Die Kopfstütze drückt mir bei dem Stuhl eigentlich nur den Kopf nach vorne und überstreckt den Nacken. Ich ärgere mich mit dem Ding seit Jahren schwarz, weil ich dafür so immens viel Geld ausgegeben habe. :-/

Wäre dankbar für Erfahrungsberichte und Tipps.


----------



## JackA (12. Juni 2017)

DX Racer1, Burostuhl, Gaming Stuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Chefsessel mit Armlehnen, Gaming chair, Gestell Nylon, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, Stoffbezug schwarz / rot: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (13. Juni 2017)

Genau den kann ich eben nicht brauchen, da er von der Sitzfläche her zu schmal ist. Ich meinte eher so Langzeiterfahrungen von Leuten die ebenfalls einen solchen Stuhl in der Größenordnung zu Hause haben z.B. Vergleich Corsair T1 vs DX Racer King etc.. Der DX Racer1 ist für 15 Jährige Bohnenstangen.

Anhand der ganzen Berichte im Netz taugt von den Gaming Stühlen nämlich gar keiner. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist im Vergleich mit dem Preis oft eine Frechheit.


----------



## JackA (13. Juni 2017)

Hmm ich kenne noch den "Gesund-Arbeiten" - in.motion. Falls man da dann auch keinen Platz finden sollte, dann muss man sich eine Sonderanfertigung gönnen oder Abnehmen. Klingt hart, aber das ist die harte Wahrheit.


----------



## Cyber-Wasp (13. Juni 2017)

Na das sind doch ganz normale Bürostühle. Wie gesagt, so einen hab ich ja schon. 

https://img.reuter.de/products/wag/...-alupoliert-schwarz--wag-z59bd-tb0-b90x_0.jpg

Der "DX Racer King" ist breiter und sollte auch passen, die DX Racer1 waren schon mehreren Leuten zu schmal (Erhöhter Seitenbereich drückt in die Oberschenkel), das hat nichts mit Übergewicht zu tun, sondern mit angenehmem Sitzgefühl. Zusätzlich wäre auch der "Noblechairs Epic" interessant. Wie gesagt ich wollte Erfahrungsberichte von jemandem, der einen der Stühle schon im Langzeittest hatte. Ein Posting von normalen Bürostühlen bringt mir leider nichts, das ist die harte Wahrheit. 

Da Probesitzen nirgends möglich ist, weil es die Teile nur online zu bestellen gibt, hab ich eben hier mal mein Glück versucht. Auch ist nirgends angegeben, ob man die Rückenlehene in "jeder" Position feststellen kann. Hat man auch noch nirgends in den YouTube Videos gesehen, die zeigen nur immer wie weit er nach hinten kippt, aber eben nicht die Feststellfunktion bei z.B. 120° etc.


----------



## JackA (13. Juni 2017)

Also ich kann bei meinem Racing Stuhl die Rückenlehne in jedem Winkel feststellen lassen.
Denke, da alle sehr ähnlich sind, dass das überall möglich ist.


----------

